
Run Windows and Linux without virtualization - sant0sk1
http://www.linux.com/feature/131753
======
t0pj
I'm not able to reimage my desktop PC at work due to draconian IT policies
(darned support and compatibility).

I really would love to completely rid myself of WinXP and replace it with
Ubuntu. However, this looks like a good compromise for the time being. I have
administrative access to my PC and can use Ubuntu in "stealth mode".

I am going to download and install this cute little puppy ASAP!

Thanks for the link!

